
ClassicPress: The business-focused CMS - smacktoward
https://www.classicpress.net/
======
zelon88
I'm interested in learning more, but more importantly what are your licensing
plans?

WordPress.org is licensed under GPLv2+, which specifically states:

"Using the GNU GPL will require that all the released improved versions be
free software. This means you can avoid the risk of having to compete with a
proprietary modified version of your own work. However, in some special
situations it can be better to use a more permissive license." [1]

So I am inclined to ask if you intend to release ClassicPress as free software
or if you're going to try and keep it proprietary.

[1] [https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-
faq.en.html#WhyUseGPL](https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.en.html#WhyUseGPL)

~~~
pieterb
Does
[https://github.com/ClassicPress/ClassicPress/blob/develop/sr...](https://github.com/ClassicPress/ClassicPress/blob/develop/src/license.txt)
answer your question?

